# guitarist



## VoG (Oct 26, 2011)

I am totally addicted to this http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=p0ink%20fairies%20i%20wish%20i%20was%20a%20girl&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBwQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DgVk4jQt7pMk&ei=4FmoTsXmEseW8gPsre2pDw&usg=AFQjCNECJUMiC6V0iRL2X6OLoTM9UE3HdA
Is it just me but I think this this is just short of a Clapton or Hendrix.


----------



## Michael M (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Peter
Pink Fairies had a very diverse lineup....I think the lead here is Larry Wallis.......just short of Clapton or Hendrix......I disagree....not even in their class.
I reckon it's very much Dave Hole or Roy Buchanan.
But this thread could get real ugly, 'cause guitar kings are in the ear of the beholder !!


----------



## VoG (Oct 27, 2011)

I regret starting this thread now (one over the eight) but what the heck. Paul Rudolf http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W-x5b0JEnYM

I think I saw every PF line up but that was well back in the last century when I had hair, no glasses, ingested certain chemicals and could credibly attend a concert. They were unbelievable. And loud - a friend was sitting in the Feathers pub in Basingstoke when they started up in the town hall opposite. His pint vibrated off the table almost immediately. Surprisingly I can still hear


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Oct 27, 2011)

The Feathers Pub?  Gee that takes me back even.


----------



## Michael M (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmm.....so your obviously biased toward PF as an adoring fan !!
I saw Clapton in Brisbane, Australia...and was completely awestruck....I never realised how appropriate the term "slowhand" was until I saw him.
Another I did like live was Mark Knopfler, he plays a beautiful steel.
I know what you mean though....older, wiser, glasses, no hair......!!
But look on the up side.......the govt is starting to give us our money back (pensions)


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Yes, Mark Knopfler is a very underrated guitarist.
Just listen to Sultains of Swing....My favorite song of all time..

I don't ever recall hearing PF before, but after listening to a few..
Yes the guitarist is pretty good, but not in the same class as Clapton or Hendrix.

There's more to playing guitar than just picking fast...

Clapton has to be the best at the Blues.
Knows exactly when and how hard to hit each note.
Slow Hand is a very appropriate nickname indeed.


Although I do think Hendrix is a bit overrated...Ducking to avoid beer bottles thrown at me..
He's one of the best for sure, but I think he gets allot of "Extra Credit" because everyone thinks he plays the guitar upside down.


----------



## Andrew Poulsom (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't forget Lindsey Buckingham:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVTG3gxdF_E&feature=related


----------



## VoG (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't forget Carlos Santana. Yum.


----------



## T. Valko (Oct 29, 2011)

Best viewed with the volume turned all the way up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VK-slJC_2TY


----------



## T. Valko (Oct 29, 2011)

This one ain't too bad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ivv1JW8-Ww


----------



## Michael M (Oct 29, 2011)

If you want a good DVD of guitar licks
Get the Crossroads concerts in Texas and Chicago.
It was organised by Clapton.....and almost anybody that's somebody is on it.
Right back to Hubert Sumlin & BB King


----------



## Jonmo1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's a guy that will amaze you...

And don't turn it off after the first few notes just cuz it's another guy doing Eruption..
You have to actually watch him play, it's amazing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H5Sy4l5eHM


----------



## chuckchuckit (Oct 31, 2011)

Guitar, yep… I sure was a wild one in the 1970’s and early 80’s. A lot of street drag racing, playing radical electric guitar on my Fender Jaguar (wore the frets flat from all the note bending). And my abundant drinking, etc, then to say the least. Gave up 2 out of 3, but radical electric guitar seems to somehow still be in my DNA. A somewhat melancholy version mixed with radical was more my approach to it. Don’t play so much anymore though (seems to bother the cat). Glad I lived through those days as I almost didn’t. Those were some wild days, but it really wasn’t always all that wonderful of a life then actually. Amazing Grace sure applies to me. I never understood the meaning of those words. As it sure does not have anything at all to do with my having to be perfect, or my good works. Nothing at all.


----------



## VoG (Nov 6, 2011)

:sten http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2548313289729330455#docid=-6304861964603682525


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 6, 2011)

Tommy Emmanuel's one of my favourites.
http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...C45ADDA7603A361E9F3AC45ADDA7603A36&FORM=VIRE5#

Denis


----------



## Michael M (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah Denis
saw Tommy and his brother Phil at seperate venues.....'cause they weren't talking at the time.
Actually I still don't think they communicate very well.
If you like Tommy, have a listen to Ottmar Liebert's  "Nouveau Flamenco"


----------



## mikerickson (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm a fan of Chet Atkins.
http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=588058&page=2


----------



## Michael M (Nov 6, 2011)

Yep, Mark Knopfler and Chet Atkins made a reasonable album together too...."Neck to Neck"


----------



## NateO (Nov 7, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> Although I do think Hendrix is a bit overrated...Ducking to avoid beer bottles thrown at me..


 

That's blasphemy! Hendrix was an amazing guitar player - he practically invented 8-track recording. And his 1-track recording was pretty solid, too. To properly play 'Little Wing', you need to have huge hands, as he frets with his fingers underneath and his thumb over the top, at the same time! That's not easy...!

One of my more favourite, recent guitar players is Jimmy Herring. E.g., him covering a Dead track, 'Scarlet Begonias':

http://www.myspace.com/cheaptricksoh/music/songs/scarlet-begonias-57746209

Cool guy, too. Hung out with him before a serious performance one night, played pool. We didn't talk about Excel...


----------



## Joe4 (Nov 7, 2011)

> Cool guy, too. Hung out with him before a serious performance one night, played pool. We didn't talk about Excel...


So THAT's what you've been up to, eh?
Keep that up and you'll be too cool to hang around with us Excel geeks anymore!


----------



## NateO (Nov 7, 2011)

Never too cool for school! 

You have to mix it up, though. I showed up at concert early, was wandering around the pool tables, and thought "Holy [censored], that's Jimmy Herring!" And he was cool to hang out. Good stuff!


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 7, 2011)

jonmo1 said:


> Here's a guy that will amaze you...
> 
> And don't turn it off after the first few notes just cuz it's another guy doing Eruption..
> You have to actually watch him play, it's amazing..
> ...


 
That was definitely something out of the box. 

Denis


----------



## Brian from Maui (Nov 8, 2011)

How about.............

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=829401773913198414


----------



## Oaktree (Nov 8, 2011)

If you've never heard of him, check out Andy McKee.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ddn4MGaS3N4

You're welcome


----------



## Michael M (Nov 8, 2011)

Also, got a reminder on telly last night....Denis you may have seen this.

Smokin Joe Robinson from Australia
17 years old and has already recorded 2 albums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jf-UImUDu5s&feature=related

at the time I believe he was 15 yrs old.


----------



## Brian from Maui (Nov 8, 2011)

In 1969, 15 year old Shuggie Otis with Al Kooper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7Rhfz_EJK8


----------



## JamesW (Nov 9, 2011)

You should listen to Joe Bonamassa.... One of the best blues/rock guitarists/vocalists I've ever heard.


----------



## SteveO59L (Nov 9, 2011)

Went to see Motorhead the other night.

Every tour for 30 years.

Come the day of reckoning, all that will be left - ****roaches and Lemmy.


----------



## SydneyGeek (Nov 9, 2011)

Michael M said:


> Also, got a reminder on telly last night....Denis you may have seen this.
> 
> Smokin Joe Robinson from Australia
> 17 years old and has already recorded 2 albums.
> ...


 
Hi Michael, 

Took a look and he's definitely quick but I still reckon Tommy's a better guitarist. Did a browse a couple of days ago and saw an old clip of Tommy and Phil Emmanuel doing Dueling Banjos. Worth a look.

Denis


----------



## NateO (Nov 9, 2011)

If you're into the Banjo, you need to get some Bela Fleck going on!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ViA6OJB3JgI

Vic's pretty unreal on the bass, too!


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Nov 11, 2011)

Just for guitar playing skills, I enjoy listening to Paco de Lucia..

http://youtu.be/j48AShur35A


----------



## erik.van.geit (Nov 23, 2011)

Click the link and turn of your screen for a minute. Then play again while watching


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 23, 2011)

erik.van.geit said:


> click the link and turn of your screen for a minute. Then play again while watching



wow!


----------



## Sandeep Warrier (Nov 23, 2011)

erik.van.geit said:


> Click the link and turn of your screen for a minute. Then play again while watching



Too good!!!!


----------



## SuperFerret (Nov 23, 2011)

erik.van.geit said:


> Click the link and turn of your screen for a minute. Then play again while watching


----------



## Michael M (Nov 23, 2011)

So now the question is .......did  any of the aforementioned legends......actually play a guitar !!!!


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 1, 2011)

Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Slow Ride


----------



## RonaldD (Dec 20, 2011)

T. Valko said:


> Kenny Wayne Shepherd - Slow Ride



I love his guitar work.


----------



## Michael M (Dec 20, 2011)

Harry Manx, playing the Mohan Vena....a 20 string guitar / Sitar !!!


----------

